# easy oder Logo ? Empfehlung erbeten



## SPS-Manager (14 September 2007)

Hallo ins Forum -

ich habe eine kleine Frage bezüglich einer Kleinsteuerung.

Welche ist hardwaremässig die bessere Steuerung und welche hat die bessere Software ?

Siemens LOGO oder Moeller EASY ?

Ich denke hierbei an die von beiden Firmen erhältlichen Starter Pakete mit der SPS und zugehöriger Software. Was ist empfehlenswert ?

Augabenstellung ist sehr einfach und kein Problem, ich will mir aber erst Eure Meinung zum Hersteller anhören.

Danke und ein schönes Wochenende an Alle

Chris


----------



## himbeergeist (14 September 2007)

wenn man sich SPS-Manager nennt sollte man das wissen.

Ich bin vor 5 Jahren von der Easy zur Logo gewechselt. Für kleinere Aufgaben nehme ich gerne die Logo. Solltest Du ein Externes Display benötigen bist Du bei Easy der 800er Reihe besser aufgehoben. Die Software der Logo ist als Update immer kostenlos, natürlich musst Du sie einmal kaufen. Bei der Easy musst Du immer für einen neuen Versionsstand Geld ausgeben. (war jedenfalls immer so)

Schönes WE

Frank


----------



## SPS-Manager (14 September 2007)

*Danke für die Info*

Frank - danke für Deine Empfehlung.

Übrigens - mein Profilname hat nix mit der Qualifikation zu tun !
Mir ist auf die schnelle nix besseres eingefallen.

Danke und Gruß  Chris


----------



## MSB (14 September 2007)

Also stand jetzt würde ich die Easy der Logo in fast jedem Fall vorziehen.
Einzige Ausnahme, Extrem-Low-Cost, da die Easy teurer ist.
Anfangs sind zwar beide gewöhnungsbedürftig, speziell wenn man größere
SPS-Systeme kennt und anwendet, aber letzten endes ist der Funktionsumfang
der Easy doch deutlich besser wie bei der Logo.

Auch ist das Programm bei der Easy im normalfall deutlich übersichtlicher.

Bei Möller kostet zwar jede Softwareversion theoretisch Geld,
ob und wieviel hängt aber von deinen Beziehungen zum jeweiligen
Vertriebspartner ab.
Du kannst auch Kurse von Möller besuchen, die sind dann meistens in schönen Hotels,
dauern meistens einen Tag, sind kostenlos, und eine Vollversion der Software gibts noch obendrauf.

Wie der Vergleich Easy - Logo vor fünf Jahren aussah kann ich leider nicht beurteilen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## SPS-Manager (14 September 2007)

*Danke für die Info*

Danke Manuel für die nette Info.

Programmieren ist wohl kein Problem, da ich mit der S7 300 in der Firma bei Fehlersuche und umprogrammierung unserer Anlagen halbwegs vertraut bin.
Die gesuchte Kleinsteuerung würde an einer ganz einfachen Maschine die alte Schützsteuerung ersetzen.

Mir geht es nur um die Qualitätsfeststellung - LOGO oder Moeller.
Preis ist eigentlich Nebensache - diese Startersets kosten ja ohnehin nicht die Welt ! Oder sind das Mogelpackungen ????

Gruß  Chris


----------



## MSB (14 September 2007)

Also qualitativ könnte ich bisher weder über die Logo noch die Easy was wirklich negatives sagen.
Wir setzen bei div. Kleinstanlagen sowohl Logo als auch Easy ein, hängt oftmals auch vom Kunden ab.

Wenn keine weitergehenden Vorschriften existieren, und der Preis nicht das ausschlaggebendste Argument ist,
nimm die Easy.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## SPS-Manager (14 September 2007)

*o.k.*

Danke Manuel

Preis  wie gesagt fast egal - Kunde sind wir selbst -
LOGO habe ich vor längerer Zeit schon zwei verbaut
programmiert halt über das eingbaute Display und die paar Tasten.

Jetzt wäre es halt für diese Maschine erst mal und evtl für 3 weitere
baugleiche dann ebenfalls der selbe Umbau von Klapperschütz auf " SPS ".
Programmanspruch eigentlich auch minimal - nur E und A und eine Zeit.

*Was ich vergessen habe : das ganze in 230 Volt AC !*
*Ist hier ein Markenunterschied ?????*

Chris


----------



## himbeergeist (14 September 2007)

.....nein, das können Easy und die Logo auch.

frank


----------



## zotos (14 September 2007)

Wenn der Preis keine so große Rolle spielt nimm doch die EASY Control von Moeller. Die kann dann auch gleich richtig was. Aber das Starter Set kostet dann gleich 0,5k€


----------



## Immergewinner (14 September 2007)

Also ich würde einer Logo bzw. Easy eher die Mitsbishi Alpha vorziehen, dort ist sogar die Software kostenfrei, du brauchst also nur die PLC und ein Programmierkabel. Vorteil ist du kannst schöne Menüs programmieren und preislich ist sie minimal teurer als die Logo und güstiger als die Easy.


----------



## Gecht (14 September 2007)

Ich misch mich auch mal mit ein...
ich würde der Möller den Vorzug geben, aus einem einfachen Grund: MFD.
Gute Fehlermeldungen sind ruckzuck armortisiert und durch nix zu ersetzten und vielleicht hast Du ja noch andere kleinere Visuanwendungen. (Zeitrelais einstellen usw.....)
Das MFD ist genau gleich zu programmieren wie ne easy800 und mit der Visu kommt man auch schnell klar.


----------



## Oberchefe (15 September 2007)

Und ich hätte auch noch eine Kleinsteuerung anzubieten: die Telemechanique Zelio. Manche davon lassen sich nur mit KOP programmieren, einige aber in KOP und FUP. Software ist hier auch kostenlos. Gibt's auch mit und ohne Display sowie für 24V/230V.


----------



## SPS-Manager (16 September 2007)

*Danke an ALLE !!!*

Hallo -

vielen Dank an Alle für die netten Antworten.

Ich habe mir jetzt mal die Software bei den einzelnen Herstellern heruntergeladen und werde diese Woche mal ein wenigt " spielen".
Aus den einzelnen Beiträgen entnehme ich, das die Steuerungen alle nicht schlecht sind. So kann es sein, das ich die Steuerung nehme, an der das "programmieren" ohne viel Handbuchlesen am schnellsten geht.

Danke und eine schöne Zeit an Euch

Chris


----------



## Helmut (27 September 2007)

Hallo,

auch auf die Gefahr hin das mir der eine oder andere nicht zustimmt möchte ich auch meinen Senf dazugeben.

Die Anwendung umfaßt ja "nur" Bitgeklapper und Zeiten, ohne Display und ohne Kommunkation.

Das können alle. Egal ob LOGO!, Easy, Alpha, Zelio und was da sonst noch so auf dem Markt ist.
Die Quallität zumindest bei LOGO! ist aus meiner Sicht klasse. Mit Easy hab ich kaum Erfahrung, denke aber da ist kein großer Unterschied. Die anderen kann ich nicht beurteilen da keine Erfahrung.

Ein großer Unterschied ist jedoch die Programmierung per SW. Hier denke ich haben sich zwei verschiedene Wege herauskristallisiert (bei den ganz Kleinen).

Bei LOGO! und Alpha ist vergleichbar mit Zeichnen (FUB). Bei Easy eher in Richtung Stromlaufplan (KOP).

Hier ist meine Entscheidung zu Gunsten der LOGO! gefallen, da hier praktisch keine Einschränkungen vorhanden sind (Anzahl der Funktionen in einer Reihe, ...) und die Möglichkeit des Ausdrucks ist bei LOGO! aus meiner Sicht das beste was verfügbar ist (Standard Ausdruck, Firmen-LOGO! im Ausdruck, Kommentare, .....).

Ein paar Anmerkungen noch zu der Easy Control. Ist soweit ich das aus den Infos sehen kann eine interessante Maschine, aber aus meiner Sicht nicht vergleichbar mit den Standard LOGO!S, Easy's oder Alpha's, da die Control zwar Easy heißt, jedoch eher mit einer S7-200 oder Mitsubishi FX vergleichbar ist. Auch die SW (Codesys) ist nicht vergleichbar mit LOGO! SoftComfort, oder Easy-Soft.

*Fazit:*
Die Applikation können alle.
Unterschiede in der SW mußt du selbst entscheiden was dir besser liegt
Easy Control aus meiner Sicht Oversized (Da könntenst du auch eine S7-400 nehmen) .

*Empfehlung:*
Wenn du doch schon eine andere Anlage mit LOGO! umgerüstest hast dann würd ich persönlich auch bei LOGO! bleiben. Programmieren mit dem PC ist erheblich einfacher als mit den Tasten am Gerät.

PS: Bitte steinigt mich nicht. Ich habe versucht das so neutral wie möglich zu beurteilen.

Gruss 
Helmut


----------



## IceBear (27 September 2007)

*Logo/easy*

Hallo alle miteinander,
LOGO/EASY???

Habe bis jetzt nur mit der LOGO! gearbeitet und musste so ein Ding in meiner Lehre programmieren, EASY hab ich in der Berufsschule gehabt...

LOGO!Soft Comfort-Software: Ein bisschen Elektrotechnisches Verständnis und alles ist "easy"... (fand ich damals, is halt ziemlich einfach zu lernen)

EASY: Hatten wir nur die mit dem Display und den vorhandenen Tasten, fand ich umständlich weil man am PC ja doch ein bißchen mehr sehen kann, mein Chef hat sich vor kurzem in seinem Haus eine EASY-Anlage eingebaut für seine Rollosteuerung, hat aus dem Grund die EASY gewählt weil die einfach über Cat.5-Kabel zu vernetzen ist...

Sollte ich mal eine EASY programmieren müssen könnt ich da mehr zu sagen, im Moment bin ich aber eher für die LOGO! weil ich sie halt kenne, müsste ich entscheiden ob LOGO! oder EASY würde ich lieber die LOGO! nehmen wegen dem Wissensstand halt....


MFG IceBear


----------



## SPS-Manager (8 Oktober 2007)

*Danke*

Hallo an alle die mir hier bei der Entscheidungsfindung geholfen haben.
Nochmals ein recht herzliches Dankeschön.
Letztendlich habe ich mich nun doch für die LOGO entschieden.
Ich habe mir die entsprechenden Demo Programmierversionen von
OMRON - zEN sUPPORT SOFTWARE 
Mitsubishi - Alpha Programming
Moeller - Easy Soft 6
Siemens - LOGO Soft Comfort
von den Internetseiten heruntergeladen.
Nach ausprobieren und " spielen " mit den Programmen bin ich doch bei der Logo 
hängengeblieben. Hier kam ich am schnellsten, ohne ein Handbuch zu lesen, zurecht.
Ausserdem ist die LOGO in einer sogenannten NEWS-BOX als komplette Einheit mit LOGO-SPS,
Software und Programmierkabel recht günstig erhältlich. ( ca 155,- €)
Danke nochmals und eine gute Zeit
Chris


----------

